# Zusammenbau eines Gaming PCs (Laie an der Arbeit)



## Phil_tK (9. Oktober 2010)

Moin Moin liebe User, 

habe mich gerade frisch für dieses forum registriert und somit ist dies auch mein erster eintrag! 

vorab muss gesagt sein, dass ich nahezu fast keine ahnung habe was den eigenbau eines PCs angeht und momentan erste schritte auf diesem Gebiet unternehme 

und nun zu meiner frage bzw. meiner masse an fragen  

1. habe bereist einige komponenten rausgesucht die mir sehr zusagen, bin nur nicht sicher ob die alle so miteinander kompatibel sind. dazu muss gesagt sein, dass ich die sache sehr vorsichtig angehe, da ich mit meinem letzten PC, der nun mittlerweile seit 8 jahren mein treuer begleiter ist, quasi nur probleme hatte. So schoss beispielsweise die CPU auslastung an heißen tagen gern mal komplett in die höhe und ich konnte meine games als diashow mit ätzendem sound "genießen" 

so nu aber zu meinen favourisierten komponenten:

Prozessor:
*AMD Phenom II x4 965 *
ALTERNATE - BUILDERS

Graka:
*Sapphire HD5770*
ALTERNATE - BUILDERS

Mainboard:
*Asus M4A89GTD PRO/USB3.0*
ALTERNATE - BUILDERS

also bei diesen drei komponenten bin ich mir schon ziemlich sicher, weiß nur net ob das alles so funktioniert?!  

2. beim Arbeitsspeicher bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, hab bisher erstmal diesen hier rausgesucht?!

Arbeitsspeicher: 
  
*G.Skill DIMM 4GB DDR3-1333 Kit (F3-10666CL9D-4GBRL, Ripjaws-Serie)*
ALTERNATE - BUILDERS

3. bei anderen Komponenten, die, wie ich glaube, eher weniger mit dem gaming zu tun haben (werd ich wohl mal wieder falsch mit liegen) bin ich auch super unsicher!

bei der Festplatte habe ich mir bisher diese ausgesucht:
*Samsung HD103SJ 1TB (SATA 300, Spinpoint F3)*
ALTERNATE - BUILDERS

und beim netzteil, dem optischen laufwerk und dem gehäuse bin ich noch komplett ohne idee. 

Netzteil:*
bis 400, bis 600, über 600 Watt?! *

Laufwerk: 
*auf jedenfall kein blue-ray, da mir das zu teuer wird! am liebsten DVD-Brenner!*

Gehäuse:
*keine ahnung, wass ich da beachten muss und wie sich ein gutes gehäuse von einem schlechten unterscheidet*


4. Preisvorgabe/informationen: 
*ich habe mir ein limit von ca. 600€ gesetzt und bin mit Mainboard, Prozessor, Graka und dem Arbeitsspeicher bisher bei ungefähr 490€!*


so jetzt hab ich mich auch schon als absoluter laie geoutet und entschuldige mich schonmal vorab, falls ich irgendwelche ganz blöden sachen geschrieben habe  

würde nur einfach gern auf nummer sicher gehen und hatte das gefühl, dass ich hier dafür an der richtigen adresse bin!  

*habe mich bisher nur bei alternate.de umgeschaut und würde das auch gern so beibehalten, da der builder für mich recht übersichtlich ist und ich damit gut klarkomme *

so nu habe ich euch genug zugetextet! hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen und mir tipps bezüglich der Kompatibilität, Leistung und ausstehender Komponenten geben! darüber hinaus freue ich mich natürlich auch über verbesserungsvorschläge  

Liebe grüße und vielen dank an alle die mir helfen, 

Phil_tK


----------



## funkyaiman (9. Oktober 2010)

NT: antec TP 550w 
prozzi: amd phenom II 955 BE 
Gehäuse: lancool k62, CM Storm scout, Xigmatek utgard, geschmackssache
RAM: NIcht die ripjaws, die sind zu hoch, das gibt probleme mit
Prozzikühler: scythe mugen 2
Die HDD ist gut, als board n MSI 870a g54
als laufwerk ein  LG GH22NS50 bare
Benutz nicht den builder, sondern besteell dir die komponenten einzeln, kenn mich bei alternate nicht aus, bei hardwareversand kannschs auf jeden fall für 20€ zusammenbauen lassen.
Überleg dir als GraKa mal eine gtx 460 768mb, das sollte schon noch mal ein schub sein, zumal der preisunterschied klein ist. OS hast du?


----------



## funkyaiman (9. Oktober 2010)

Als RAM OCZ platinum cl7   oder vergleichbares, sorry wegen dem doppelposting


----------



## Phil_tK (9. Oktober 2010)

okay erstmal schonmal danke, so hab ich mir das ne antwort vorgestellt  

nur zwei fragen: mit der HDD meinste die festplatte? und was ist OS? (bitte antworten für doofe , wie gesagt hab echt kaum bzw. garkeine ahnung)

achso und danke für die verbesserungsvorschläge, aber dann de komponenten mainboard, prozessor und graka würd ich irgendwie gern festhalen, es sei denn bei der zusammenstellung gibs arge probleme?!

und dann bei den RAM? was genau heißt zu hoch? woran mache ich das fest?


----------



## funkyaiman (9. Oktober 2010)

kein problem xD
HDD = Hard disk drive= festplatte
OS = operating system = bertriebssystem
die ripjaws haben so hohe kühler, da passt dann der prozessorkühler evtl. nicht mehr drauf (solltest du den mugen 2 nehmen)
zwischen dem 965 und dem 955 merkst du keinen unterschied, die 200mhz sind den aufpreis nicht wert. Außerdem kannst du ihn locker über das niveau des 964ers hochtakten


----------



## Phil_tK (9. Oktober 2010)

so jetzt mach ich ma kurz den doppelposter...was spricht gegen das Asus board und für dein empfohlenes MSI?


----------



## Semmelbroesel (9. Oktober 2010)

eine HD5770 ist momentan nicht mehr zu empfehlen.
Eine GTX 460 ist nur unwesentlich teurer aber deutlich scnneller.
Bei einem Budget von 600€ passt sogar eine GTX 460 mit 1024 MB ins Budget.
Am beste diese hier von Gigabyte:KLICK
Sparen könntest du auf der anderen Seite beim Prozessor.
Nimm den 20€ billigeren Phenom II X4 955.
Ersens merkst du sowieso keinen Unterschied und zweitens kannst du dank offenem Multiplikator die 0,2Ghz Taktdifferenz auch selber machen.

Als nächstes könntest du beim Mainboard sparen.
wozu ein 890GX Board mit onboard Grafik wenn du ein 870er Board für 30€ weniger bekommst.
zum Beispiel kannst du das hier von gigabyte nehmen.
Gigabyte 870A-UD3
Oder das MSI das von funkyaiman vorgesclagen wurde.


----------



## funkyaiman (9. Oktober 2010)

ja, das MSI und das Gigabyte sind nach tests gleichauf. So ne gtx 460 wäre schon fein...


----------



## Phil_tK (9. Oktober 2010)

also hab gesehen, dass mein ausgewählter prozessor schon nen kühler drin hat, würdest du mir da in jedem fall zu nem anderen lüfter raten? 
achso und ich verwende momentan windows xp, da mein rechner bei 7 schlapp machen würde, glaub ich?!  könnte bei nem neuen rechner aber zwischen windows 7 32 oder 64 bit wählen, da die uni beide zum download anbietet!


----------



## funkyaiman (9. Oktober 2010)

ja, der boxed kühler ist laut und heiß. Wie gesagt, der mugen 2 wird oft empfohlen
zum gehäuse: schau dich mal bei Caseking um


----------



## Phil_tK (9. Oktober 2010)

nutze das erste mal son forum und bin gearde echt überrascht wie hilfreich das ist  
warum haste mich denn nach dem OS (ich lerne dazu ) gefragt?


----------



## funkyaiman (9. Oktober 2010)

einfach so, nicht, dass du vergisst es einzukalkulieren


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (9. Oktober 2010)

Nimm 64 Bit, damit du deine 4GB Arbeitsspeicher nutzen kannst.
Bei 32 Bit kannst du nur ca. 3GB nutzen.


----------



## RonnieColeman (9. Oktober 2010)

Home premium reicht bei win7 64bit
und ASRock 870 Extreme ist auch gut


----------



## Lordac (9. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,



Phil_tK schrieb:


> was spricht gegen das Asus board und für dein empfohlenes MSI?


dein Asus M4A89GTD Pro/USB3 hat den Chipsatz 890GX was bedeutet das eine Onboardgrafik verbaut ist. Da du aber eh eine extra Grafikkarte kaufst, kannst du auf diese verzichten und zu einem Mainboard ohne Onboardgrafik greifen, z.B. zum MSI 870A-G54, Asrock 870 Extreme3, Asus M4A87TD/USB3 / M4A87TD Evo oder Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3.



> *Prozessor:* AMD Phenom II x4 965


Wie schon vorgeschlagen ist aus P/L-Sicht der X4 955 BE besser, die 0,2 GHz weniger Takt merkt man in der Praxis nicht.

Ein extra CPU-Kühler wie der ebenfalls schon vorgeschlagene Scythe Mugen 2 macht in jedem Fall Sinn weil er einen leiseren Betrieb gewährleistet und auch für Übertaktungsversuche geeignet ist.



> *Graka:* Sapphire HD5770


Hier kommt es darauf an wie groß dein Monitor bzw. die bevorzugte Auflösung ist in der du spielst. Eine Alternative zu Sapphire wäre Powercolor, oder wenn du etwas mehr Leistung möchtest eine GTX460.



> *Mainboard:* Asus M4A89GTD PRO/USB3.0


Siehe oben.



> *Arbeitsspeicher:* G.Skill DIMM 4GB DDR3-1333 Kit (F3-10666CL9D-4GBRL, Ripjaws-Serie)


Wenn du dir die RipJaws ansiehst *klick*, siehst du relativ hohe Kühllamellen welche mit einem ausladenden CPU-Kühler wie der Mugen 2 ist, kollidieren können.

Da diese Kühllamellen aber hauptsächlich einen optischen Grund haben, spricht nichts dagegen Standard-RAM von z.B. Kingston zu nehmen.



> *Festplatte:* Samsung HD103SJ 1TB (SATA 300, Spinpoint F3)






> *Netzteil:* ?


Wenn du eine 5770 oder GTX460 kaufst, würde ich das Cougar A450 450W nehmen. Solltest du noch übertakten wollen, würde ich zum Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, Antec TruePower 550W oder Cougar CM 550W greifen.



> *Laufwerk:* ?


Sony Optiarc AD-7240S, LG GH22NS50 oder Plextor PX-880SA



> *Gehäuse:* ?


Xigmatek Asgard / Midgard / Utgard, NZXT Beta, Cooler Master Centurion 534, Antec Three Hundred, Lancool K58, Lian Li PC-60FN... 

Beim Gehäuse muss jeder selbst entscheiden welches ihm gefällt, die oben genannten sind nur eine kleine Auswahl um einen Anhaltspunkt zu haben, bei Caseking kann man mit dem Gehäusefinders *klick* sehr gut die große Auswahl eingrenzen.



> habe mich bisher nur bei alternate.de umgeschaut und würde das auch gern so beibehalten, da der builder für mich recht übersichtlich ist und ich damit gut klarkomme


Zum unschauen ist Alternate sehr gut geeignet, zum kaufen allerdings meist zu teuer. Ich benutze zum Preisvergleich Geizhals *klick*, so kommst du am günstigsten weg wenn du den PC selbst zusammenbauen kannst, ansonsten rate auch ich dir zu Hardwareversand *klick*.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Phil_tK (9. Oktober 2010)

hmm okay, also habe ich richtig verstanden, dass mein prozessor schon nicht verkehrt ist, ich nur den 955 nehmen soll, weil das kaum nen unterschied zum 965 ist und ich gleichzeitig günstiger wegkommen?!

und beim ram empfehlt ihr mir diesen OGZ??? oder wie der hieß  gibs da noch andere empfehlung oder ist das so, dat "top-dingen" für meine preisvorgabe?!


----------



## RonnieColeman (9. Oktober 2010)

wir wäre es mit G.skill Ecos oder Ripjaws


----------



## Ashgaron87 (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich schleich mich hier mal mit ein paar Fragen dazwischen, weil hier gerade diskutiert wird und das Thema bzw. das Problem genau meinem entspricht^^ Da wollte ich nicht einen neuen Beitrag eröffnen. Ich hoffe das ist okay und vielleicht werden ja gemeinschaftliche Fragen auch noch geklärt. Ich habe ebenfalls vermutlich kaum Ahnung, bin seit 5 Jahren mit meinem Laptop ausgekommen und kann mir jetzt endlich mal (ist als Student ja nicht immer üblich^^) einen Rechner zusammenstellen.

Komponenten die ich schon gerne wollte sind:
Prozessor: AMD X6 1090T
Graka: Sapphire HD 5870 Vapor-X (nachdem sie bei Alternate endlich auch mal noch akzeptable 350€ kostet^^)
Mainboard: MSI 870A-G54
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2

Meine Fragen: Wieviel Watt sollte ein Netzteil für die Komponenten haben? (Festplatte brauche ich auch nur eine und dazu noch ein DVD Laufwerk, das gewünschte Gehäuse hat 2 Lüfter, also auch nicht übermäßig viel)
Auf Arbeitsspeicher der unter den Mugen passen könnte seid ihr ja schon eingegangen  Fehlt mir nur noch die vermutlich peinlichste Frage:

Wieso haben scheinbar aktuelle Mainboards keinen Netzwerk-Chip, der W-Lan ermöglicht? Mir ist es leider nur möglich kabellos online zu gehen, weswegen ich dann scheinbar beim MSI 870A-G54 eine zusätzliche Netzwerkkarte benötige oder sehe ich das falsch? Ich finde dazu nirgendswo eindeutige Angaben und auch bei den verfügbaren Netzwerkkarten steht nicht immer dabei ob sie W-Lan unterstützen, was ich aber natürlich dann mal hoffe 

Ich entschuldige mich für das dazwischen-drängeln mit meinen Fragen und bedanke mich schonmal für eventuelle Antworten


----------



## Phil_tK (9. Oktober 2010)

erstmal auch vielen dank an lordac und den funkyaiman, eure ausführungen haben mich gerade echt weitergebracht...und dann die frage mit dem w-lan...die interessiert mich auch


----------



## RonnieColeman (9. Oktober 2010)

du kannst den 1055T nehmen, der ist vom P/L her günstiger. als ram G.skill ECOs ansonsten kannst du dir ein Antec truepower kaufne mit 550 Watt oder ein CM silentpro gold M600


----------



## Lordac (9. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,



Phil_tK schrieb:


> hmm okay, also habe ich richtig verstanden, dass mein prozessor schon nicht verkehrt ist, ich nur den 955 nehmen soll, weil das kaum nen unterschied zum 965 ist und ich gleichzeitig günstiger wegkommen?!


genau!



Phil_tK schrieb:


> und beim ram empfehlt ihr mir diesen OGZ??? oder wie der hieß  gibs da noch andere empfehlung oder ist das so, dat "top-dingen" für meine preisvorgabe?!


Ich empfehle dir Standard-RAM welcher 1,5 Volt Spannung benötigt und keine hohen Heatspreader hat, Kingston finde ich als Beispiel sehr gut. Den Unterschied bei den Latenzen merkt man in der Praxis nicht und mit knapp 59,- Euro ist er preislich sehr attraktiv!



Ashgaron87 schrieb:


> Ich schleich mich hier mal mit ein paar Fragen dazwischen, weil hier gerade diskutiert wird und das Thema bzw. das Problem genau meinem entspricht^^ Da wollte ich nicht einen neuen Beitrag eröffnen. Ich hoffe das ist okay und vielleicht werden ja gemeinschaftliche Fragen auch noch geklärt.


Hallo und willkommen im Forum! Ein eigener Thread wäre grundsätzlich gut gewesen weil in diesem einen dann zwei Leute beraten werden möchten und dies dann evtl. etwas unübersichtlich wird, ich antworte dir aber trotzdem mal schnell.



> Komponenten die ich schon gerne wollte sind:
> Prozessor: AMD X6 1090T
> Graka: Sapphire HD 5870 Vapor-X (nachdem sie bei Alternate endlich auch mal noch akzeptable 350€ kostet^^)
> Mainboard: MSI 870A-G54
> CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2


Das Mainboard und der CPU-Kühler sind gut, den X6 finde ich etwas zu teuer und auch noich nicht nötig und die 5870 Vapor-X wäre mir auch zu teuer, eine übertaktete GTX460 von z.B. Gigabyte, Gainward oder Zotac wäre meine Empfehlung.



> Meine Fragen: Wieviel Watt sollte ein Netzteil für die Komponenten haben?


Wenn du vor hast zu übertakten reicht ein gutes mit 550 Watt, z.B. von Antec oder Cougar, ansonsten tun es auch 450 Watt (z.B. Cougar A450) oder 500 Watt (z.B. Cooler Master Silent Pro M500).



> Wieso haben scheinbar aktuelle Mainboards keinen Netzwerk-Chip, der W-Lan ermöglicht?


Dies bekommt man meist nur bei teuren Mainboards, im W-LAN-Bereich kenne ich mich zwar nicht so gut aus, glaube aber das es neben entsprechender Karten auch W-LAN-Sticks gibt welche man anschließen kann.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Phil_tK (9. Oktober 2010)

also ich werde mich nun nochmal auf grundlage eurer tipps umschauen und mich dann im späteren verlauf des tages mit neuen fragen melden


----------



## Semmelbroesel (9. Oktober 2010)

Die meisten Leute brauchen eben kein WLan.
Warum sollten dann die Mainboardhersteller ihre boards unötig durch zusatzchips verteuern.
Boards mit WLAN gibts nut vereinzelt im HTPC Bereich.

Wenn du WLAN brauchst bau dir einfach eine PCI Erweiterungskarte ein.
Die sind viel billiger als ein USB Stick.

Die Karten von TP-Link sollen ganz gut sein.
Hier mal ein paar Beispiele für unterschiedliche Übertragungsraten:
54Mbit/s

300Mbit/s

Musst halt gucken ob dein WlAN Router die 300M/bit Kapazität unterstützt.
Die lohnen sich auch nur wenn du größere Datenmengen über das Intranet hin und herschiebst.
Für den reinen Internetbetrieb reicht die 54Mbit Version aus. Da sowieso die Internetverbindung limitiert.


----------



## Phil_tK (9. Oktober 2010)

so hab mir das jetzt alles mal durch kopf gehen lassen und ein paar fragen zu gewissen Komponenten habe ich noch! 

1. Prozessor:

*AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE*

wofür steht das BE?  und könnt ihr mir den guten gewissens empfehlen oder gibt es für einen ähnlichen preis noch besseres?!

2. Lüfter:

*Scythe Mugen 2*

der wirds wohl werden, da mir den ja alle nahe gelegt haben! meine frage ist nur, falls ich dat dingen selbst zusammenbaue (gott steh mir bei), kann ich dann den standart lüfter des Prozessors einfach ausbauen und mit dem scythe tauschen?! 

3. Graka:

*GTX 460 1024 MB*

gleiche frage wie beim prozessor, gibs für einen ähnlichen preis noch besseres oder würdet ihr sagen das sollte meine erste wahl sein?

4. Festplatte 

*Samsung HD103SJ 1TB *

alle zeigen den daumen hoch, also keine fragen 

5. Gehäuse: 

*Antec Three Hundred (schwarz)*

wie ichs verstanden habe nur ne geschmackssache! also ich steh auf schlicht, falls es keine einwände gibt wirds das 

so und bei den folgenden kann ich mich net entscheiden?!

6. Mainboard: 

*MSI 870A-G54 o. Asus M4A87TD /USB3.0 oder Evo eins von den dreien!
*
mir ist wichtig das die USB 3.0 anschlüsse haben und nochn weiteren Steckplatz für eine zweite Graka (oder macht das keinen sinn?)

7. Netzteil: 

*Antec True Power 550W o. Cooler Master Silent Pro 500W *

zu welchem würdet ihr tendieren?

8. Laufwerk: 

*Sony Optiarc AD-7240S o. LG GH22NS5O*

gleiche frage wie beim Netzteil und reichen diese Laufwerke vollkommen aus zum gamen oder haben die garnix damit zu tun?

9. Arbeitsspeicher:

*hier bin ich mir am unsichersten, nach DDR3-1333 aussicht zu halten müsste meiner meinung nach richtig sein...hätte gern 4GB und schwanke jetzt ob ich standart dinger nehme oder doch andere!?*

entschuldigt bitte nochmal meinen fachfernen wortschatz  aber hoffe es bleibt soweit verständlich


----------



## Semmelbroesel (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich pick mir mal ein paar raus:
1. Das BE steht für Black Edition, dass bedeutet das der Multiplikator der CPU freigeschaltet ist und man so sehr bequem übertakten kann ohne den FSB-Takt zu berücksichtigen. Die CPU ist aus P/L-Sicht aller erste Sahne.
Für den Preis findest du für Spiele nichts besseres.

2. Ich vermute mal hier hast du was grundlegendes nicht verstanden. 
Hier siehst du wie sowas geht: klick

3. Die Gigabyte GTX 460 ist aus meiner Sicht die beste Wahl in dem Preisbereich. Bietet dir ordentlich Power fast auf HD5850 Niveau und ist dazu noch leise und stromsparend. KO Kriterium ist aber wie immer der Preis.

6. Als Mainboard würde ich auch zum Gigabyte tendieren. Die Leistungsaufnahme ist zwar ein bischen höher als beim MSI aber dafür ist die Ausstattung (Firewire eSATA) besser. Außerdem ist es bei Mindfactory vorrätig.


----------



## Phil_tK (9. Oktober 2010)

okay also rätst du mir von den drei von mir genannten ab und empfielst mir dieses hier --> Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3???


----------



## Phil_tK (9. Oktober 2010)

hmm, kann bei hardwareversand wenn ich bei den netzteilen den antec true power 550w oder den cooler master silent pro 500w auswähle nicht gleichzeitig auch die GTX 460 auswählen...wie kommt das?

und wenns geht bitte noch ein paar meinungen zu post #24


----------



## RonnieColeman (9. Oktober 2010)

nimmst du den konfiurator? bei hardwareverand?
Also ich würde: 
Asrock 870 extreme3/ Asus M4A87TD-V evo oder MSI 870A-G54
dann ne GTX 460 von Gainward oder Palit / die gigabyte ist die leiseste im own-design oder ne Zotac AMP!
die 5850 geht auch oder GTX 470
CPU und kühler gehen perfct
Beim RAM G.skill ripjwas (auchtung hohe heatspreder) oder G.skill Eco 1333 im CL7 kit  4GB
Beim NT kannste be quiet straight power, CoolerMaster SilentPro (gold), Cougar S, oder enermax 87+. mit 500Watt oder mehr
gehäuse musst du entscheiden, wegen der optic
und bei den laufwerken, ist das eigetlichj egal. die sind alle ziemlich gleich. ein sehr guter brenner ist der LiteOn IHAS- 324


----------



## Lordac (9. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,



> *1. Prozessor:* AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE


aus P/L-Sicht die Beste Wahl, BE steht wie schon erklärt für Black Edition was einen frei wählbaren Multiplikator bedeutet. 



> *2. CPU-Kühler:* Scythe Mugen 2


Der ist aus P/L-Sicht ebenfalls Top!

Du bekommst die CPU in einer Schachtel gemeinsam mit dem boxed-Kühler geliefert, an dessen Stelle montierst du den Scythe Mugen 2, du musst vorher nur das auf dem Mainboard verbaute Montagesystem abbauen, das ist aber kein Problem.



> *3. Graka:* GTX 460 1024 MB


Wenn du einen 22"-Monitor oder größer verwendest, ist die GTX460 eine gute und preisgünstige Wahl.



> *4. Festplatte:* Samsung HD103SJ 1TB






> *5. Gehäuse:* Antec Three Hundred (schwarz)


Das Gehäuse ist gut wenn es dir gefällt, optional würde ich noch einen 120mm-Lüfter für die Front kaufen, z.B. Scythe Slip Stream.

Wenn du keine Meshfront möchtest (relativ Staubdurchlässig), kannst du dir alternativ in der Preisklasse das Cooler Master Centurion 534 anschauen.



> *6. Mainboard:* MSI 870A-G54 o. Asus M4A87TD /USB3.0 oder Evo eins von den dreien!
> 
> mir ist wichtig das die USB 3.0 anschlüsse haben und nochn weiteren Steckplatz für eine zweite Graka (oder macht das keinen sinn?)


Falls du mit dem Gedanken Crossfire spielst (zwei ATI-Karten im Verbund), brauchst du ein Mainboard mit dem 890FX-Chipsatz, z.B. das Asus Crosshair IV Formula, mit einem aktuellen SLI-Board (zwei Nvidea-Karten im Verbund) schaut es leider schlecht aus.

Im allgemeinen halte ich aber nichts von Multi-GPU-Systemen, es macht mehr Sinn sich eine neue Single-GPU zu kaufen wenn dir die Leistung nicht mehr reichen sollte.

Solltest du beim 870`er Chipsatz bleiben wollen, machst du mit keinem der oben genannten oder bereits vorgeschlagenen etwas falsch, sie liegen von der Leistung her relativ dicht zusammen. Schau einfach was du an Ausstattung unbedingt brauchst und ob es in dem Geschäft deiner Wahl lieferbar ist.



> *7. Netzteil:* Antec True Power 550W o. Cooler Master Silent Pro 500W


Beide Netzteile sind gut, wenn du übertakten willst nimm das Antec, ansonsten das Cooler Master.

Um Netzteil und gewünschte Grafikkarte auswählen zu können, darfst du nicht den Konfigurator benutzen, die schreiben zur Sicherheit stärkere Netzteile vor.

Nimm einfach die gewünschte Hardware und lege sie in den Warenkorb, zum Schluß legst du dann den "Zusammenbau" auch mit dazu. Bedenke aber das große Turmkühler (Mugen 2) aus Sicherheits-/Transportgründen nicht montiert werden.



> *8. Laufwerk:* Sony Optiarc AD-7240S o. LG GH22NS5O
> 
> gleiche frage wie beim Netzteil und reichen diese Laufwerke vollkommen aus zum gamen oder haben die garnix damit zu tun?


Laufwerke haben mit dem spielen nichts zu tun, wenn der Sony in dem Geschäft deiner Wahl lieferbar ist würde ich den nehmen, ansonsten den LG.



> *9. Arbeitsspeicher:* hier bin ich mir am unsichersten, nach DDR3-1333 aussicht zu halten müsste meiner meinung nach richtig sein...hätte gern 4GB und schwanke jetzt ob ich standart dinger nehme oder doch andere!?


Im Prinzip ist es fast egal von welchem Hersteller du den RAM kaufst so lange du darauf achtest das es nicht mehr wie 1,5 Volt Spannung benötigt und möglichst keine hohen Heatspreader hat.

Ob der RAM mit Latenzen von CL7 oder CL9 läuft und ob 1333 oder 1600, liegt letztendlich bei dir. 



> entschuldigt bitte nochmal meinen fachfernen wortschatz  aber hoffe es bleibt soweit verständlich


Das ist doch kein Problem, für so etwas gibt es Foren wie dieses!

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Phil_tK (9. Oktober 2010)

*3. Graka:* 

ich sehe vor einen 19" zu verwenden, macht da die gtx 460 keinen sinn???

und noch ne frage zur gtx, ich lese da immer nur verschiedene anbieter wie gainward, zortac oder gigabyte, welche version soll man da denn am besten nehmen? hdmi anschluss hat die ja oder?

*6. Mainboard: *

ja brauch auf jedenfall usb 3.0 anschlüsse, aber das haben se so wie ich verstehe ja alle?! und den rest versteh ich nicht wirklich! dieses sata, esata, ide und was weiß ich alles...da kann ich nix mit anfangen  

*7. Netzteil:*

du sagst zur "sicherheit" schreiben die da stärkere Netzteile vor. Gehe ich denn nen risiko ein wenn ich beispielsweise das antec nehme? könnte ich da probleme bekommen?


----------



## RonnieColeman (9. Oktober 2010)

nein das Antec truepower ist sehr gut und zuverlässig


> ich sehe vor einen 19" zu verwenden, macht da die gtx 460 keinen sinn???


es kommt auf die auflösung an. ab 1650*1050 macht die 1GB version sinn von der gtx 460
alle boards die ich vorgeschlagen habe haben ZSB3.0 und SATA 6GBs


----------



## Lordac (9. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,



> *3. Graka:*  ich sehe vor einen 19" zu verwenden, macht da die gtx 460 keinen sinn?


hmm, da würde eine 5770 von z.B. Powercolor reichen.



> und noch ne frage zur gtx, ich lese da immer nur verschiedene anbieter wie gainward, zortac oder gigabyte, welche version soll man da denn am besten nehmen? hdmi anschluss hat die ja oder?


Wegen der Anschlüsse schaust du am besten in die jeweilige Beschreibung.

Ich schlage eigentlich immer nur Hardware vor die ich selbst auch kaufen würde, die GTX460 ist z.B. in der übertakteten Version von Gainward, Gigabyte und Zotac sehr gut, wenn alle gewünschten Anschlüsse zur Verfügung stehen würde ich dann die günstigste nehmen.



> *6. Mainboard:* ja brauch auf jedenfall usb 3.0 anschlüsse, aber das haben se so wie ich verstehe ja alle?!


Ja, AM3-Boards sind meist recht gut ausgestattet und günstig.



> und den rest versteh ich nicht wirklich! dieses sata, esata, ide und was weiß ich alles...da kann ich nix mit anfangen


S-ATA ist der Anschluss welcher IDE ersetzt hat, damit schließt du z.B. aktuelle Festplatten oder Laufwerke an das Mainboard an, eSATA ist eine schnelle Schnittstelle für externe Festplatten. 



> *7. Netzteil:* du sagst zur "sicherheit" schreiben die da stärkere Netzteile vor. Gehe ich denn nen risiko ein wenn ich beispielsweise das antec nehme? könnte ich da probleme bekommen?


Zum einen möchte der Onlineshop mehr Geld verdienen in dem er ein größeres Netzteil ab einer bestimmten Grafikkarte vorschreibt, und zum anderen will sich der Shop und auch meist der Grafikkartenhersteller welche oft auf die Verpackung z.B. "mind. 550-Watt-Netzteil" druckt absichern das die Karte auch sicher läuft.

Je nach gewählter Grafikkarte und Übertaktungsvorhaben würde ich ein Markennetzteil zwischen 400 und 600 Watt wählen (das Antec ist sehr gut). Wenn du dich z.B. für die 5770 entscheidest und nicht übertakten möchtest, würde ich das Cougar SE 400W oder Cougar A450 nehmen. 

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## funkyaiman (9. Oktober 2010)

hör auf lordac, damit machst du nix falsch xD
ob jetzt die ATi graKa oder die 460 ist letztendlich eine frage des budgets, wobei du den aufpreis schon merken dürftest!


----------



## funkyaiman (9. Oktober 2010)

hör auf lordac, damit machst du nix falsch xD
ob jetzt die ATi graKa oder die 460 ist letztendlich eine frage des budgets, wobei du den aufpreis schon merken dürftest!


----------



## RonnieColeman (10. Oktober 2010)

mit ner GTX 460 wärst du auch für FullHD gerüstet


----------



## Phil_tK (11. Oktober 2010)

also fullhd klingt schonmal gut, nehm ich  

jetzt hab ich aber doch nochmal fragen zum ram und zum mainboard...

*1. Mainboard:*

schwanke jetzt nur noch zwischen dem MSI 870a-G54 und dem Asus M4a87td/evo!
da das asus einen esata anschluss hat und einen firewire und somit in sachen anschlüsse mehr bietet, tendiere ich momentan zum asus. 
frag ich mich nur noch, wozu dient ein firewire anschluss und brauche ich überhaupt diese anschlüsse oder soll ich lieber das etwas günstigere MSI nehmen?!

*2. Lüfter vs. Mainboard*

hab eben beim hardwareversand gesehen, dass der scytche mugen 2 nicht kompatibel für einen AM3 sockel ist, für den ich mich ja auf jedenfall entscheiden werde! Verstehe ich da jetzt was komplett falsch???

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Khler, fr alle Sockel geeignet

*3. Arbeitsspeicher:*:

ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass mein ausgewählter Prozessor AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE nur bis DDR3-1333 ??kompatibel?? ist? daher hatte ich mich jetzt auf 1333 beschränkt und was hat das mit dem CL7 und CL9 auf sich? wozu sollte ich da tendieren?


----------



## RonnieColeman (11. Oktober 2010)

CL7 sind schnellere timmings. gemessen in nanosec. den unterschied merkt man eigentlich nicht, aber CL7 ist besser. esata lohnt nur wenn du eine externe platte hast. und firewire ist auch ein externer anschluss.

der mugen2 ist kompatibel zum sockel AM3. sonst hätten sich schon ne menge leute bei mir beschwert


----------



## Spider-Man (11. Oktober 2010)

Wenn der Pc zum Zocken sein soll, würde ich eher an dem Prozessor sparen, also zum Beispiel einen Athlon 2 X3 440 nehmen und bei der Graka was drauflegen und dann ne ATI HD 5850 einbauen. Bei hohen Details und hoher Auflösung wird da immer noch die Graka limitieren. Besonders wenn es mal ein etwas größerer Bildschirm sein soll.


----------



## Lordac (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,



> *1. Mainboard:*
> 
> schwanke jetzt nur noch zwischen dem MSI 870a-G54 und dem Asus M4a87td/evo!
> da das asus einen esata anschluss hat und einen firewire und somit in sachen anschlüsse mehr bietet, tendiere ich momentan zum asus.
> frag ich mich nur noch, wozu dient ein firewire anschluss und brauche ich überhaupt diese anschlüsse oder soll ich lieber das etwas günstigere MSI nehmen?!


bei Wikipedia steht zu Firewire die *klick* und zu esata das *klack*, nun musst du selbst entscheiden ob du diese Anschlüsse brauchst/willst oder nicht.



> *2. Lüfter vs. Mainboard:*
> 
> hab eben beim hardwareversand gesehen, dass der scytche mugen 2 nicht kompatibel für einen AM3 sockel ist, für den ich mich ja auf jedenfall entscheiden werde! Verstehe ich da jetzt was komplett falsch?


Der Scythe Mugen 2 passt defintiv auf ein AM3-Board, man muss nur die Halterung für den boxed-Kühler demontieren.

Bei Geizhals stehen in der obersten Zeile alle Sockel auf welchen den Mugen 2 montiert werden kann *klick*.




> *3. Arbeitsspeicher:*
> 
> ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass mein ausgewählter Prozessor AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE nur bis DDR3-1333 ??kompatibel ist? daher hatte ich mich jetzt auf 1333 beschränkt und was hat das mit dem CL7 und CL9 auf sich? wozu sollte ich da tendieren?


1333`er RAM reicht vollkommen, wenn du welchen mit CL7 (Latenz) zu einem ähnlichen Preis wie CL9 bekommst, dann nimmst du den ersten, ansonsten den günstigeren mit CL9. 



Spider-Man schrieb:


> Wenn der Pc zum Zocken sein soll, würde ich eher an dem Prozessor sparen, also zum Beispiel einen Athlon 2 X3 440 nehmen und bei der Graka was drauflegen und dann ne ATI HD 5850 einbauen. Bei hohen Details und hoher Auflösung wird da immer noch die Graka limitieren. Besonders wenn es mal ein etwas größerer Bildschirm sein soll.


Hier kommt es darauf an ob und wenn ja, wann ein größerer Monitor gekauft werden soll.

Den Athlon II X3 440 sehe ich auch als ausreichend an, da aber der Sockel ausläuft, würde ich schon einen Phenom II X4 nehmen wenn das Budget es zulässt. 

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Spider-Man (11. Oktober 2010)

Lordac schrieb:


> Den Athlon II X3 440 sehe ich auch als ausreichend an, da aber der Sockel ausläuft, würde ich schon einen Phenom II X4 nehmen wenn das Budget es zulässt.


 
Wie meinst du das jetzt? Der Phenom 2 und der Athlon 2 haben beide AM3-Sockel. Oder ist schon AM4 oder ähnliches in Sicht? Außerdem würde ich den 440er noch ein bißchen übertakten, ist ja eh billig. Wenn der dann so 3,4GHz macht wie mein 435er ohne Spannungserhöhung, reicht das mit Sicherheit für ne 5850er.


----------



## Lordac (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,



Spider-Man schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das jetzt? Der Phenom 2 und der Athlon 2 haben beide AM3-Sockel. Oder ist schon AM4 oder ähnliches in Sicht?


ja, "Bulldozer" welcher vermutlich im Frühjahr 2011 erscheint benötigt einen neuen Sockel (AM3+/AM4...?), deshalb würde ich mich jetzt eher für eine etwas stärkere CPU entscheiden wenn es das Budget zulässt.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Phil_tK (12. Oktober 2010)

so hab nochn paar restfragen 

*1. Lüfter: *

es wurde geschrieben, dass der Turmkühler (Mugen 2) aus Sicherheits-/Transportgründen nicht montiert werden! falls ich aber den PC komplett zusammenbauen lasse, muss ich dann, wenn er bei mir angekommen ist, das mainboard nicht nocheinmal ausbauen um den lüfter dranzuhauen 
oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen?

*2. Arbeitsspeicher:*

habe mich jetzt mal umgeschaut und zwischen den cl7 und cl9 liegen ca 30 euro, ist das ein sinnvoller aufpreis oder sollte ich da eher sparen und cl9 nehmen?!


----------



## RonnieColeman (12. Oktober 2010)

also es kommt an was für ein gehäuse du hast. manche haben ein sogennantes CPU-retentionhole. eine aussparung für die backplate. bei meinem HAF-922 hats aber nichts genützt. es ist einfacher das mainbord auszubauen und dann drauf zu setzen, weil man mehr platz zum hantieren hat

zwischen welchen RAM kits wolltest du dich entscheiden?


----------



## Phil_tK (12. Oktober 2010)

hab hier mal 3 stück rausgesucht...

ALTERNATE - BUILDERS

ALTERNATE - BUILDERS

ALTERNATE - BUILDERS

die eco hast du mir, glaub ich, sogar empfohlen!

a) hmm, macht das dann überhaupt sinn, sich den zusammenbauen zulassen?! 

b) wenn ich mir die teile alle einzeln schicken lasse, habe ich dann alles (kabel und co) dabei was ich benötige?!


----------



## Phil_tK (12. Oktober 2010)

oh, hab noch was entdeckt, das ich nicht verstehe...beim prozessor wird unterschieden zwischen C2 und C3, was bedeutet das?


----------



## Bruce112 (12. Oktober 2010)

bau dein eigenes Pc selber zusammen 

bei google findest du jede menge videos 
für 600 euro stelle ich dir ne gamer pc 


nimm den und bist glücklich


----------



## xaven (12. Oktober 2010)

a) Ich glaube, hier baut nahezu jeder selbst zusammen. Ich denke die Antwort dürfte dir klar sein  Der Einbauservice ist eher gedacht, wenn du keine Lust drauf hast. Zusammenbauen ist i.d.R. einfach.
b) Kabel, Schrauben, Wärmeleitpaste etc. hast du für alle Komponenten bei Neukauf dabei. Brauchst nix extra kaufen.


----------



## Phil_tK (12. Oktober 2010)

ungefähr genauso sieht meine planung auch aus


----------



## Bruce112 (12. Oktober 2010)

dann ist ja alles im grünen bereich


----------



## xaven (12. Oktober 2010)

Phil_tK schrieb:


> oh, hab noch was entdeckt, das ich nicht verstehe...beim prozessor wird unterschieden zwischen C2 und C3, was bedeutet das?



Das ist das Stepping. Interessant, wenn du übertakten möchtest.

Stepping (Mikroprozessoren) ? Wikipedia


----------



## Phil_tK (12. Oktober 2010)

ok und zu was sollte man da greifen?! c2 oder c3? so wie ich das nu verstehe zu c3?!


----------



## xaven (12. Oktober 2010)

richtig, c3 ist das aktuellere stepping.


----------



## Phil_tK (12. Oktober 2010)

kann mir pls nochmal einer nen feedback zu post #44 geben, was den arbeitsspeicher angeht?!

und dann nochmal zur graka...
1024MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 460 OC GDDR5 PCIe - Computer Shop - Hardware,

ich lese die hat keinen hdmi anschluss sondern nen minihdmi?! 

a) verstehe ich das richtig?
b) wenn ja, was bedeutet minihdmi?


----------



## Lordac (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,



Phil_tK schrieb:


> kann mir pls nochmal einer nen feedback zu post #44 geben, was den arbeitsspeicher angeht?!


alle drei welche du rausgesucht hast sind in Ordnung, lass deinen Geldbeutel entscheiden welchen du nimmst.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Phil_tK (12. Oktober 2010)

okay gut und nun nochmal zu dem hdmi, was isn der unterschied zwischen HDMI und miniHDMI, hab ich durch zweiteres irgendwelche nachteile?! 

siehe post #53!

hab versucht mich schlau zu machen! anscheinend ist nur der anschluss bzw. ausgang wesentlich kleiner und sonst alles gleich...aber da gibt es ja dann kabel für, falls ich beispielsweise meinen fernseher mit dem rechner verbinden möchte! 

meckert bitte wenn ich blödsinn geschrieben habe


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Oktober 2010)

Phil_tK schrieb:


> okay gut und nun nochmal zu dem hdmi, was isn der unterschied zwischen HDMI und miniHDMI, hab ich durch zweiteres irgendwelche nachteile?!


 
Du brauchst halt einen Adapter, das wars dann aber auch schon. Da beide digital sind gibts keine Qualitätsunterschiede beim Signal.


----------



## Phil_tK (12. Oktober 2010)

okay gut, dann hab ich jetzt quasi alle informationen gesammelt und liste jetzt nochmal auf, was und wo ich es mir zulegen werden! 

würde euch dann drum bitten nochmal euern senf dazu abzugeben  

*1. Prozessor: *

AMD Phenom II X4 955 3.20GHz AM3 6MB 125W Black Edition BOX - Computer Shop -

dazu hab ich dann auch doch noch ne frage, ist der nu c2 oder c3??? soll ja c3 nehmen 

*2. Prozessorlüfter:*

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Khler, fr alle Sockel geeignet

3. Grafikkarte: 

1024MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 460 OC GDDR5 PCIe - Computer Shop - Hardware,

habe mich letztendlich dann für die 1024mb entschieden!

*4. Mainboard:*

es wird wohl das MSI, 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI 870A-G54, Sockel AM3, ATX, PCIe

obwohl ich immer noch überlegen bin obs doch das asus evo wird?!

*5. Festplatte:*

1000GB Samsung SpinPoint F3 HD103SJ 7200U/m 32MB 3,5" (8,9cm) SATA II -

da steht irgendwas mit 3,5", passt das zu den restlichen komponenten oder hat das nix damit zu tun?

*6. Netzteil: *

Netzteil 550W Antec Truepower New TP-550 80+ Bronze Modular - Computer Shop -

*7. Laufwerk: *

LG DVD-Brenner GH22NS50 SATA Schwarz Bulk - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook

*8. Gehäuse: *

ATX Antec Gamer Case Three Hundred Midi Tower o.NT Schwarz - Computer Shop -

*9. Extra Lüfter:*

120x120x25 Scythe Slip Stream SY1225SL12L 800U/m 10.7dB(A) Schwarz - Computer

*10. Arbeitsspeicher:*

2x2048MB Kingston ValueRam DDR3-1333 CL9 Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware,

so, genau diese teile werde ich wohl bestellen…ich weiß ich sichere mich jetzt zum wiederholten mal ab und das tut mir auch leid, dass ich hier so rumnerve , aber wäre echt froh wenn sich das mal einer anschaut und mir sagen kann ob das alles so kompatibel und co. ist, da ich mit meinem letzten rechner echt nur probleme hatte und das net nochmal mitmachen möchte! 
Und ob ich damit nen vollfunktionsfähigen pc habe und für die 600€, die ich als limit gesetzt habe, das optimale raushole?!


----------



## RonnieColeman (12. Oktober 2010)

alles kompatibel. alles passt. cpu im C3-stepping kaufen und boxed.
der ist super so!!!


----------



## Phil_tK (13. Oktober 2010)

wunderbar, also der prozessor den ich da gepostet habe, von mindfactory, ist auch boxed und c3 oder?


----------



## xaven (13. Oktober 2010)

Boxed ist er und wie du anhand der Seriennummer erkennen kannst, ist es ein c3-Stepping (FBGM steht für c3, FBGI für c2).





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lordac (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

die Zusammenstellung sieht sehr gut aus !

Die 3,5" bei der Festplatte steht für deren Baugröße, im Gehäuse gibt es einen entsprechend großen Festplattenkäfig wo diese dann reinkommt.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Phil_tK (19. Oktober 2010)

hey hey leute, 

morgen werden mir die restlichen komponenten geliefert und dann gehts an den zusammenbau, habe sowas bisher noch nie gemacht, gibt es irgendwas ganz wichtiges, das ich beachten muss???


----------



## Kozel (19. Oktober 2010)

die das hier durchlesen und ruhig bleiben.
how-pc-selbst-bauen-leicht-gemacht


----------



## RonnieColeman (19. Oktober 2010)

oder auf youtube gucken: YouTube - PC selber zusammenbauen - Computerbild


----------



## Phil_tK (19. Oktober 2010)

so sitze hier jetzt schon geschagene 4 stunden dran und hab jetzt nen problem...habe ja das

LG DVD-Brenner GH22NS50 SATA Schwarz Bulk - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook

und 

1000GB Samsung SpinPoint F3 HD103SJ 7200U/m 32MB 3,5" (8,9cm) SATA II -

und komme nicht weiter, weil ich glaube, dass ich ja beide mit einem serial-ata kabel anschließen muss und ich quasi nur ein kabel davon habe? 

bin ich jetzt blöde? oder muss ich mir nu noch son kabel holen?!


----------



## JC88 (19. Oktober 2010)

Wenn beide den SATA Anschluss haben (klein und schmal, meist rot oder schwarzes Kabel) dann brauchst du klaro zwei stück davon. Bekommst aber i.d.R. in jedem Media-Markt, Expert, PCSpezialist oder sonst was in der richtung.


----------



## fuddles (19. Oktober 2010)

Beim Mainboard sollten mindestens 2 Sata Datenkabel dabei sein. Die anderen Sata Stromkabel kommen ja vom Netzteil her.


----------



## Phil_tK (19. Oktober 2010)

hmm, hab die verpackung jetzt schon mehrfach durchsucht, ich find kein zweites


----------



## fuddles (19. Oktober 2010)

Das ja ärgerlich. Also ein Sata Datenkabel solltest du in jedem MediaDoofMarkt, Conrad, Saturn kriegen.

EDIT: http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=788982
Scheint wirklich nur eins dabei zu sein. ^^ Noch ein Grund warum ich nie MSI Mainboards empfehle ( davon abgesehen das mir 4 Stück kaputt gegangen sind )


----------



## Phil_tK (19. Oktober 2010)

okay hab eins geholt, nu hab ich noch ne frage bezüglich der lüfter auf was soll ich die stellen low middle high???

und noch was, hab hier so einen JAud1 anschluss und dann zwei kabel die da reinpassen, einmal HDA und einmal AC´97, welcher mussen da nun rein?


----------



## Phil_tK (19. Oktober 2010)

puh bin hier am verzweifeln, kann mir keiner bezüglich des problems mit dem HDA und dem AC´97 helfen?

und dann hab ich nochn riesen problem...habe mir ja die gygabite gtx 460 gegönnt und das antec true power 550w

jetzt will ich die graka anschließen und kloppe die natürlich erstmal ganz normal in den dafür vorgesehen slot...und dann sind bei der graka zwei so 4pin moles to 6 pin power connector dabei, die packe ich ja dann zunächst mal beide an die grafikkarte und schließe sie dann an die vom netzteil ausgehenden 3x molex conector an....aber da ich ja vier brauchen hab ich noch nen kabel ans netzteil angeschlossen, da sind aber drei anschlüsse und ich hab null ahnung welchen ich nehmen soll...  12V1 HDD; 12V3 PCI-e/HDD oder 12V4 PCI-E/HDD????!!!

ich bin vermutlich komplett unverständlich...aber hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2010)

Öhm, ja, so genau verstehe ich nicht, was du willst.
Das Antec hat ja Stromkabel für die Grafikkarte, wieso also Adapter?


----------



## Phil_tK (19. Oktober 2010)

ja ist denn das PCI-E kabel das vom netzteil ausgeht nen stromkabel für die graka? also da steht PCI-E druff  immer bedenken, hab null plan


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2010)

Jupp, das ist es.


----------



## Phil_tK (19. Oktober 2010)

okay cool...aber hab davon nur eins, und die graka brauch zwei, ansonsten is am selben "kabel" nochn achter stecker!?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2010)

Jop, das Antec hat 6+2 Stecker, du musst nur den 2er abmachen, oder wegbiegen, dann den 6er draufstecken, fertig.
Guck ins Handbuch des Netzteils rein, da steht alles drin.


----------



## Phil_tK (19. Oktober 2010)

hmm das handbach is eine seite die man auffalten kann, da steht irgendwie nix  also abmachen kann ich da nix...könnte den höchstens so anbringen das zwei pins überstehen?!


----------



## fuddles (19. Oktober 2010)

-> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ungsbericht-antec-truepower-new-tp-550-a.html

Also da muss einmal 6Pin und einmal 8Pin ( 6+2 ) dabei sein

Hast du die Kabel vl. verkehrt rum reingesteckt? ( roter 8Pin ins NT )


----------



## Phil_tK (19. Oktober 2010)

ahh moment...hab hier ein 6+2 das kommt direkt aussem netzteil und dann hab ich noch eins in der verpackung...also nen 6pin mit so nem roten anschluss, das könnte ich ins netzteil stecken...steht auch PCI-E druff?! klingt das gut?


----------



## fuddles (19. Oktober 2010)

^^ Das sollte es sein


----------



## Phil_tK (19. Oktober 2010)

okay gut...dann bleibt der 8er über?!


----------



## Phil_tK (19. Oktober 2010)

ahh jetzt hab ich nochmal ne frage ich hab ja zwei stromanschlüsse fürs mainboard einmal diesen 24er und einem so nen 8er der bei mir aber halb abgedeckt ist also nen 4er?! soll ich da jetzt die abdeckung entfernen und den 8pin reinstecken oder es so lassen und den 4pin reinhauen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2010)

DAs NT hat einen 6 Pin und einen 6+2 Pin Stecker, du brauchst die beiden 6 Pin, also, einfach das PCIe Kabel in das Netzteil stecken und dann an der Grafikkarte anschließen, fertig.

Hier ist ein Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phil_tK (19. Oktober 2010)

okay gut danke, das hab ich jetzt, kannste mir auch kurz noch bei meiner frage von post #82 helfen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2010)

Die Abdeckung kannst du drauf lassen, einfach den 4 Pin einstecken und fertig.


----------



## Phil_tK (19. Oktober 2010)

optimal...also dann schonmal vielen dank für deine hilfe, ich versuch den rest nun mal alleine


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2010)

Kein Thema, wenn du noch was wissen willst, einfach posten.
Sofern du jetzt alle Kabel angeschlossen hast (24 Pin, 4 Pin, GraKa, HDD, Laufwerk, Gehäuse), dann bist du eigentlich fertig und kannst den Rechner starten.
Geh auf jeden Fall gleich beim ersten Start ins Bios und lade die Default Daten rein.


----------



## Phil_tK (20. Oktober 2010)

hmm...okay?!  das werd ich mir später ma anschauen, wie was läuft, aber zunächst muss mir einer noch meine frage mit dem HDA und dem AC´97 beantworten...wozu sind diese kabel und welches solch ich davon verwenden, da nur ein steckplatz vorhanden ist?! (habe das MSI 870a-g54)


----------



## RonnieColeman (20. Oktober 2010)

kannst du bilder hochladen?


----------



## Spider-Man (20. Oktober 2010)

Nehm den Ac 97er, du darfst auf keinen Fall beide am Board anschließen sonst gibt es einen Kurzschluss!! Die Kabel sind für die Audioanschlüsse an der Front(Mic und Ausgang), hab ich aber auch noch nie gebraucht. Der Pc läuft auf jeden Fall auch ohne die Anschlüße.


----------



## fuddles (20. Oktober 2010)

> Nehm den Ac 97er, du darfst auf keinen Fall beide am Board anschließen sonst gibt es einen Kurzschluss!!


Die führen aber minimalst Strom. Außerdem wären die Stecker dann so gebaut das eben kein Kurzschluss versacht werden könnte. 
Sonst würden ja Mainboards zu tausenden abrauchen.
Grade bei den kleinen Fizelsteckern machen Anfänger ganz viele Fehler beim einstecken.


----------



## Spider-Man (20. Oktober 2010)

Kann sein dass du da Recht hast, aber auf jeden Fall wird nur ein Anschluß benötigt und das ist wohl der AC 97, also für Analog Audio.


----------



## Phil_tK (21. Oktober 2010)

so leute seit gestern läuft alles bisher wunderbar, bin echt sehr zufrieden! vielen dank schonmal an alle die mir geholfen haben, dennoch hab ich noch eine sache  

würd mir jetzt gern noch nen guten monitor kaufen da mein alter röhren auch net mehr das dollste ist  

könnt ihr mir da eventuell einen raten! am besten son feinen full hd 22", der fürs gaming geeignet ist und wo ich mir auch ma gut nen film angucken kann!


----------



## RonnieColeman (22. Oktober 2010)

fullHD nur 24", kleinere fullhd monitore sind nicht so gut


----------



## Phil_tK (23. August 2013)

Hey, wollte mal ein wenig Ram nachrüsten...wo liegt denn der Unterschied zwischen DIMM und SO-Dimm?!


----------



## Softy (23. August 2013)

Du brauchst normalen DDR3-RAM. SO-DIMM ist für Notebooks und so.

Welchen RAM hast Du denn im Moment?


----------



## Phil_tK (24. August 2013)

2x2048MB Kingston ValueRam DDR3-1333 CL9 Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware

hab den hier drin...hab den gleichen nur als einzelnen 4gb ram gefunden, dass is aber egal oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2013)

Du kannst auch jeden anderen 1333er CL9 RAM kaufen.
Es spielt keine Rolle, ob es der gleiche ist.
Beide Kits laufen dann jeweils im Dual Channel.


----------



## Phil_tK (27. August 2013)

dualchannel?


----------



## Softy (28. August 2013)

Damit werden beide RAM Module parallel betrieben, das führt zu einem höheren Datendurchsatz. Die Leistungssteigerung liegt aber bei lediglich ein paar %.


----------



## Rosigatton (28. August 2013)

Nur keine mit hohen Heatspreadern nehmen  : DDR3 240pin mit Kitgröße: 4GB, Speichertakt: 1333MHz, Speicherlatenz: CL9, Maximalspannung: 1.50V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (28. August 2013)

Jop, obwohl die G.Skill RipJaws oder Avexir Core Series problemlos drunter passen


----------



## Rosigatton (28. August 2013)

Thallassa meint, je nach Mainboardlayout könnten die Ripjaws auch schonmal stören


----------



## Softy (28. August 2013)

Also ich habe es auf einem normalen ATX-Board ausprobiert. Und auf einem Mini-ITX Brett, und enger kann es eigentlich nicht mehr zugehen 

Aber wenn man auf Nummer totsicher gehen will, kauft man low-profile RAM


----------



## Rosigatton (28. August 2013)

Ich weiss das ja von dir, das die Ripjaws passen . Dann muss ich Thallassa mal fragen, bei welchem Board die denn stören sollen  ?


----------

